# [melango - JW Handelssysteme - B2B Technologies Chemnitz] und der echte Gewerbetreibende



## Hippo (31 Mai 2013)

Du bist Gewerbetreibender und hast Dich in einem Anfall von *piep* bei Melango angemeldet?
Du wolltest den Vertrag wieder loswerden und hast voll Schreck festgestellt dass die Buttonlösung und das Widerrufsrecht für Dich als Gewerbetreibender nicht gilt?
Das Kind liegt jetzt zwar im Brunnen, aber das Wasser ist nicht so tief dass es drin ersaufen würde wenn Du jetzt keinen Fehler machst.
Du musst diesen Vertrag jetzt anfechten.
(Musterschreiben am Ende des Posts)

Was für Dich jetzt die passendste Argumentation ist musst Du Dir aus den verlinkten Urteilen aussuchen.

AG Würzburg, 16 C 2997/12
http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/er...er-jeden-der-ein-gewerbe-betreibt_045068.html



> Das Interessante ist nun, dass das Gericht ohne weiteres Vorschriften, die ausschließlich Verbraucher schützen sollen, auf Gewerbetreibende ausweitet, nämlich dann, wenn es um sogenannte überraschende Klauseln geht. Dabei weist das Gericht ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass anders lautende Entscheidungen anderer Amtsgerichte von ihm zur Kenntnis genommen wurden. Gleichwohl kam das Gericht zum Ergebnis, eine Widerklage der melango kostenpflichtig abzuweisen.




05.10.2011, AG Dresden, AkZ. 104 C 3441/11 - negative Feststellungsklage im schriftlichen Verfahren

_Auszug aus dem Urteil: Entgegen der Auffassung der Beklagten ergibt sich auch aus dem zitierten Urteil des BGH nicht, dass zusätzlich zu dem Berühmen im Grundsatz weitere Voraussetzungen hinzukommen müssen.
Aus der von der Beklagten selbst vorgelegten Unterlagen (...) ergibt sich nämlich, dass eine etwaige Vereinbarung der Parteien über eine Laufzeit von 24 Monaten und eine Entgeltlichkeit der von der Beklagten zu erbringenden Leistungen gemäß § 305c Abs. 1 BGB als überraschende Klausel zu werten ist, weshalb diese selbst bei Annahme des Bestehens eines Vertrages zwischen den Parteien gemäß § 306 Abs. 1 BGB nicht Vertragsbestandteil geworden ist. überraschend sind Entgeltklauseln bei typischerweise kostenlosen Dienstleistungen im Internet. Überraschend kann aber eine Klausel, die die Entgeltlichkeit der Anmeldung und Mitgliedschaft sowie die Laufzeit regelt, auch dann sein, wenn bei Vertragsschluss auf diese Umstände nicht deutlich hingewiesen wird.
Der erste Satz des Textes wie auch der letzte Satz suggerieren vielmehr, dass es hier um datenschutzrechtliche Erklärungen und Hinweise geht._



24.01.2013, AG Peine, 5 C 440/11 - negative Feststellungsklage im schriftlichen und mündlichen Verfahren - *Gerichtsgutachten anhängig*

_Auszug aus dem Urteil: Der Kläger hat mit der Beklagten keinen Vertrag geschlossen.
Der gerichtliche Sachverständige hat bestätigt, dass die klägerische Darstellung zutrifft, nämlich nach Eingabe der persönlichen Daten durch den Druck auf das Schaltfeld "weiter zu Seite 2" eine Speicherung der Daten auf dem Server stattfindet.
Der Sachverständige kommt deshalb konsequent und nachvollziehbar zu dem Ergebnis: "Damit die Informationen aus der Erfassungsmaske (Seite 1) an den Server übertragen werden, ist es nicht notwendig, Aktivitäten auf der Seite 2 auszuführen. Die Informationen werden bereits nach Freigabe der ersten Erfassungsseite durch Aktivieren des Schalters "weiter zu Seite 2" übertragen."
Danach steht der Verarbeitung bzw. Verwendung der eingegebenen Daten nichts mehr im Weg._

Musterschreiben Melango/gewerblich

Weitere mögliche Argumentationen könnt ihr auch in den "Verbraucher"-Urteilen finden.
Hier gehts zur Urteilssammlung

Es ist wahrscheinlich richtig, daß der Rat der oft gegeben wird einfach nichts zu tun richtig ist.
Aber realistischerweise muß man sagen daß Melango bei Gewerbetreibenden etwas hartnäckiger/lästiger ist.
Also hier bitte genauer hingucken was man tut. Ggf. ist es dann durchaus sinnvoller das Heft selbst in die Hand zu nehmen und eine "Negative Feststellungsklage" gegen Melango anzustrengen.
Habt da bitte keine Scheu VOR irgendwelchen Aktivitäten hier nochmal nachzufragen!


*Noch was wichtiges zum Schluß: Ein ABSOLUTES No Go ist in solchen Fällen eine Kontaktaufnahme per Telefon. Auch wenn dubiose Firmen (nicht nur speziell Melango) von selbst anrufen würden!*


*Edit 15.8.2013*
Gegen Melango/JW-Handelssysteme erging vor dem Landgericht Leipzig ein richtungsweisendes Urteil (Az: 08 O 3495/12) nachdem die Firmen zukünftig die Gewerbeanmeldung und eine Umsatzsteueridentnummer ZWINGEND abfragen müssen.
Ein weiteres positives Urteil hat es vor dem AG Bonn gegeben.
In diesen beiden Urteilen sind auch Ansätze für die Verteidigung bei Gewerbetreibenden enthalten



			
				RA Thomas Rader schrieb:
			
		

> Leitsätze des Verfassers:
> 
> 1. Die Beschränkung eines Angebots auf Geschäftskunden, mit der Folge, dass die verbraucherschützenden Normen nicht einschlägig sind, ist grundsätzlich zulässig. Erforderlich für eine solche Beschränkung ist aber, dass diese für den Besteller transparent und klar ist.
> 
> ...


http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=2056



			
				RA Thomas Meier schrieb:
			
		

> 25.4.2013: neues Urteil des AG Bonn gegen melango (jetzt: JW Handelssysteme GmbH)
> Auch gegenüber Unternehmern ist die Entgeltklausel auf mega-einkaufsquellen.de nach § 305c BGB überraschend und unwirksam. So entschied das Amtsgericht Bonn, Urteil vom 25.4.2013, Az 115 C 26/13. Ein Verbraucher hatte das Feld "Firma" ausgefüllt. Das Gericht sah ihn dennoch als Verbraucher an und kam zu dem Schluss: er hat dadurch nicht vorgetäuscht, Unternehmer zu sein.
> 
> Vor allem aber entschied das Gericht, dass die Entgeltklausel auch dann unwirksam ist, wenn der Nutzer als Unternehmer (also freiberuflich oder gewerblich) handelt. "Nach Auffassung des Gerichts ist er [der Preishinweis, Anm. d. Red.] nahezu versteckt", heißt es in dem Urteil, daher sei die Klausel nach § 305c BGB überraschend und unwirksam. Diese Beurteilung dürfte auch auf andere Angebote von JW Handelssysteme GmbH (ehemals: "melango GmbH") zutreffen, wie z.B. auf gewerblichhandeln.de.
> ...


http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/urteil-ag-bonn-jw-handelssysteme-gmbh-melango-verliert-erneut


Widerspruchs-/Anfechtungsschreiben von Rainer Schmedings Anti-Melango-Seite
(Muß nur individuell angepaßt werden)



> B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH
> Neefestraße 88
> D-09116 Chemnitz
> 
> ...


----------

